# eTrex Legend HCx stem mount?



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there anything available that would let me mount my eTrex Legend HCx on the stem? I have the standard bar mount right now, plus an extra, so I could mod that if needed. But is there anything already made for this?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bryank930 said:


> Is there anything available that would let me mount my eTrex Legend HCx on the stem? I have the standard bar mount right now, plus an extra, so I could mod that if needed. But is there anything already made for this?


no. DIY is really the only way. the newer etrexes use a different mount system that will mount to a stem if it's long enough. but not your older one.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Crap. I figured. At least I have a spare to hack up.

Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bryank930 said:


> Crap. I figured. At least I have a spare to hack up.
> 
> Thanks!


I did a hack job to a bar mount for an old 76CSx. My hack worked well, even though the GPS was WAY oversized for that mount location. I suspect you should have better luck in the size department, but be careful with yours. IIRC, the mounts involve replacing the whole battery cover, right? You may want to take some steps to secure the batteries inside there by putting a thin layer of foam or doing a little soldering to prevent the etrex battery bounce problem. Lots of older threads in here about that issue.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> I did a hack job to a bar mount for an old 76CSx. My hack worked well, even though the GPS was WAY oversized for that mount location. I suspect you should have better luck in the size department, but be careful with yours. IIRC, the mounts involve replacing the whole battery cover, right? You may want to take some steps to secure the batteries inside there by putting a thin layer of foam or doing a little soldering to prevent the etrex battery bounce problem. Lots of older threads in here about that issue.


The battery cover and mounting clip are separate parts on mine. I've had it mounted on my bars, to the side of my stem for couple of years now with no issues. I'm just trying to get it centered. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bryank930 said:


> The battery cover and mounting clip are separate parts on mine. I've had it mounted on my bars, to the side of my stem for couple of years now with no issues. I'm just trying to get it centered. :thumbsup:


hm, okay. doing some searching, and came up with this pic. does your battery cover look like this?










If your bike mount attaches to an auxiliary mount adapter as is shown in this pic, you should still keep in mind the possibility of a battery bounce problem when you change the mount location. Forces will likely be transmitted to the GPS differently than on the h-bars.

If the clamp that actually grips the handlebars looks like this:










then I think a similar hack job as what I did might work for you.

https://forums.mtbr.com/5716044-post12.html

It's not apparent in the pics, but I curved the bottom surface of the mount by wrapping sandpaper around a seatpost and sanding the mount down so it had better surface area. It was a similar clamp style originally and I cut the hinge and bottom part off.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> hm, okay. doing some searching, and came up with this pic. does your battery cover look like this?
> 
> If your bike mount attaches to an auxiliary mount adapter as is shown in this pic, you should still keep in mind the possibility of a battery bounce problem when you change the mount location. Forces will likely be transmitted to the GPS differently than on the h-bars.
> 
> ...


Correct on both. That's what my battery cover looks like, and it attaches to the mount in the lower picture. I'll research the battery bounce thing, but if it's been fine for almost 3 years, shouldn't it be ok?

I saved your pic from that post. That's exactly what I had in mind. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been running my Etrex Vista HCx on a stem mount since new. Everything you need is available from RAM.

I used this base to attach to the stem but other options are available: RAM V-Shape Base with 1" Ball for Rails and Yokes

This is the cradle for the gps: RAM Cradle Holder for the Garmin eTrex Legend C, Legend Cx, Venture Cx, Vista C, Vista Cx & Vista HCx

Then just put a RAM swivel arm between base and cradle and you are done. The swivel is more for shock absorption than anything else. Make sure all of the components are the same size, like 1" ball.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Econoline said:


> I've been running my Etrex Vista HCx on a stem mount since new. Everything you need is available from RAM.
> 
> I used this base to attach to the stem but other options are available: RAM V-Shape Base with 1" Ball for Rails and Yokes
> 
> ...


I looked into the RAM system, but it's a little too bulky for me.

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bryank930 said:


> I looked into the RAM system, but it's a little too bulky for me.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though!


there's also this.

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...ker-thurs-night-gap-ride-disaster-280805.html


----------

